

PVS-Studio vs Chromium - Continuation - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0113/

======
AndreyKarpov
About half a year ago we checked the Chromium project and wrote an article
about it - <http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0074/> . The PVS-Studio analyzer
naturally keeps developing, and in the new Chromium version we have found some
errors undetected before. Many errors, of course, refer not to the Chromium
project itself but to libraries it employs. But in this article I want to show
you how the analyzer's capabilities have improved and not tell you about what
we have found in this or that part of Chromium. That's why I will give
messages together.

